
If iPhone Moves to USB-C, We Must Embrace One Last Dongle – Motherboard - mikece
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/gykkem/iphone-usb-c-lightning-port-dongle
======
jacob019
Yes please. Apple's good reasons for lightning are mostly solved by type-c. It
isn't perfect, but it will do.

